# Songs by heart



## Nerdywolf (May 31, 2010)

How many songs do you know by heart and what are a few of them(if there are a lot).
 I personally have too many to name them all so I'll just say a few.
 The Bad Touch- The Bloodhound Gang
 Anthem Part 2- Blink 182
 Swing Life Away- Rise Against
 Fireflies- Owl City (not proud of this at all -.-)


----------



## Aden (May 31, 2010)

You mean just to replay in your head, or replay on an instrument, or sing, or...?

\I can replay a lot of albums completely in my head.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 31, 2010)

Most of the stuff I listened to as a kid. Dido...Sarah McLachlan... Enya... I know their whole albums by heart.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 31, 2010)

CRAAAAWLING IIIIN MY SKIIIIN
THIS TUUUURKEY WIIIILL NOT PEEEEL
I FEEEEL I CAAAANNOT OOOOWN
THE MEEAAT THAT IIIIT CONSCEEAALLLLS


But really, a lot of music. Like "I'm Bored, You're Amorous" by Dear and the Headlights and "I Know" by them. Almost all of Frightened Rabbit's album "The Midnight Organ Fight".


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 31, 2010)

Teto said:


> CRAAAAWLING IIIIN MY SKIIIIN
> THIS TUUUURKEY WIIIILL NOT PEEEEL
> I FEEEEL I CAAAANNOT OOOOWN
> THE MEEAAT THAT IIIIT CONSCEEAALLLLS



 what is this? If it is a song, I must hear it XD


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 31, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> what is this? If it is a song, I must hear it XD


Making fun of whatever that song was by Linkin Park. "Crawling in my skin" is the only part of that post that was from the original song.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 31, 2010)

Teto said:


> Making fun of whatever that song was by Linkin Park. "Crawling in my skin" is the only part of that post that was from the original song.



OOOOOOOO XD now I get it. Lol I thought it was some parody band or something XD


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

"Smells Like Teen Spirit" - Nirvana
"I Want Candy" - A whole bunch of people
"Virtual Insanity" - Jamiroquai


----------



## Stawks (Jun 1, 2010)

In the not to distant future!
Next Sunday A.D.!
There was this guy named Joel
Not to different from me or you
He worked at Gizmonic Institute
Just another face in a red jumpsuit
He did a good job cleaning up the place
But his bosses didn't like him so they shot him into space

They'll send him cheesy movies
The worst they can find |(la la la)
He'll have to sit and watch them all
While they monitor mind

Now keep in mind Joel can't control
When the movies begin or end
Because he used those special parts
To build his robot friends!

ROBOT ROLL CALL!
CAM BOT!
GYPSY!
TOM SERVO!
CROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

If you're wondering how he eats and breaths
And other science facts (la la la)
Repeat to yourself:
It's just a show
I should really just relax

For Mystery Science Theater Three Thousannnnnnnnnd


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 1, 2010)

Teto said:


> CRAAAAWLING IIIIN MY SKIIIIN
> THIS TUUUURKEY WIIIILL NOT PEEEEL
> I FEEEEL I CAAAANNOT OOOOWN
> THE MEEAAT THAT IIIIT CONSCEEAALLLLS



Oh my. Misheard lyrics are always awesome. xD

As for the topic at hand:

Waaaay too many songs to list for me, honestly. I can just zone out and hear a beat in my head for lengthy periods.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

I know the lyrics to "Letting the Cables Sleep" by Bush.


----------



## Tao (Jun 1, 2010)

Alejandro by Lady Gaga
Fireflies by Owl City
I Do It Again by Pakito


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 1, 2010)

Half of the music I've listened to for some years is from Elliott Smith, so quite a bit of his discography I know. I think I know most of my music by heart though. It's always my music collection, never the radio, so..



Teto said:


> Like "I'm Bored, You're Amorous" by Dear and the Headlights and "I Know" by them.



Good band. Despite listening to them so much, I have a hard time learning the lyrics to some of their stuff.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 1, 2010)

Removal of the eyes gives my heart a saddened chill
I preserve them in formaldehyde to gaze upon at will
How their greenish flecks befell me that starlit winter's night
I lost all that I ever was while locked within their sight

Before you sits a broken man, your fragile pinkish heart in hand
Peculiar how it can hurt so bad while love is only in the mind
I sew the gaping chest wound, each thread is made with love
The bosom where I would rest my face is covered in your blood


No
This is not the end,
You'll live on eternally
Oh
Lord it's not the end,
My secret you'll forever be

I interrupt this transformation, A familiar lust swelling in me
A long and soulful kiss, the shades are drawn, the living world can't  see
The coil of entrails, how curious the smell, so pungent to my eager  nostrils
Hands further compelled

No
It's not the end
Forever you'll be in my arms.

I could never let you go
My darling, cold and blue
I wonder are you dreaming still
Spread eagle, blood removed

I weave the sucking trocar
beneath your bruising skin
tonight I'll lay beside you darling
In necromantic sin

Pinned to the bed sheets like a priceless butterfly you're mine
I hear your voice, so precious, echoing deeply inside
I did my best to love you while you did live and breathe
This tender taxidermy trophy of the bereaved.

I could never let you go
My darling, cold and blue
I wonder are you dreaming still
Spread eagle, blood removed

I weave the sucking trocar
beneath your bruising skin
tonight I'll lay beside you darling
In necromantic sin...

I wasn't able to do that last night... >_>


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 1, 2010)

OP you like Owl City?
I know all of Dental Care by heart. It's a lot more upbeat than Fireflies, but still sweet.

And I know so very many of my albums-- especially Counting Crows, by heart.

Oh, anyone know all of Barenaked Ladies' superfast song One Week?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 1, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Good band. Despite listening to them so much, I have a hard time learning the lyrics to some of their stuff.


I'm still having trouble memorising "Talk About",


_You're like a constant crowding consonant
I'm a claustrophobic; I, I  said
We're as comfortable as wool warming naked indifference
Thank  God your words have come to rescue me from my sentence
You're like a  two stepping tongue on a flesh dance floor
You're the eulogy I can't  avoid anymore
That tumor in my side celebrating malignance:
"Surprise!  I'm moving in; I think I've grown on your parents"

You want to  talk about all the feelings I'm feeling
I'm a passed out priest in an  AA meeting
And they're checking my pulse, trying to make a decision
I've  got those rolled back eyes but nothing's clouding my vision

You're  like a knock at the door in the middle of dinner
From the friendly  registered sex offender
All equipped with a mustache and a windowless  van
You're telling me how much you've changed
I'm trying to hide  the crayons and no you can't come in

I'm like your neighbor's  hands on your father's throat:
"Sweetie, you go back inside, see this  is just for adults"
So  adult is what we'll be, domestic violence in denim
Each tumble down  the stairs appeals your puff paint addendum
You say I'm your backpack  caught on a chain link fence
But dear I'm a thank you card in the  future tense
I'm jumping out of cakes serving divorce papers
I'd  say I love you too but I'm all out of favors

You want to talk  about all the feelings I'm feeling
Like your chalkboard wrists but I  don't tally the meaning
You keep forgetting the plot, let alone the  long sleeps
My eyes, they only know three words and each is  pronounced "Please!?"

And I would walk you home if I could find  my crutches
Probably listen more if you didn't talk so much
Why  don't you show yourself out
How can you cry now, this whole thing's  been such a drought! Alright!

You want to talk about all the  feelings I'm feeling
You're a phone call home after eight long  seasons
There's a mail order bride and a baby that's  teething
Said the smog, it hurts your eyes, so on the next train  you're leaving
I'm not certain it's the smog, more just the constant  grieving
But first you're dropping off the kid, sticking me with the  feeding
I said, oh God damn it you're so mean
You say I'll lose  the Christian crowd if I say things like these
But I've already lost  them, I couldn't care less
I guess my path, it just got wide, so I'll  just wish you all my narrow best I guess that's it_


for obvious reason.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 1, 2010)

Teto said:


> I'm still having trouble memorising "Talk About",
> 
> 
> _You're like a constant crowding consonant
> ...



I think I just realized why DATH lyrics are difficult to memorize. Their songs aren't 20 words + chorus + 20 more words + chorus + the end.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 1, 2010)

Technically not songs, but I can memorize complete Tchaikovsky pieces/tunes. (Just the tune, I cannot play music).

That does not happen with other composers though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 2, 2010)

industry rule number 4080
record company people are shady
so kids watch your back cause i think they smoke crack
i dont doubt it, look at how they act


----------



## Winter (Jun 2, 2010)

If you're talking lyrics I can keep up with and remember many of songs by my favourite bands. When it comes to recalling every note from memory (not playing, but reliving) maybe 50-60 faves. Some examples:

Yngwie Malmsteen - Far Beyond the Sun (one of the best instrumentals ever made)
Candlemass - Solitude
Judas Priest - Freewheel Burning (the song that got me into heavy metal at age 11)
Accept - Balls to the Wall
Europe - The Final Countdown
Haggard - Upon Fallen Autumn Leaves
Therion - Wine of Aluqah


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 2, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> I think I just realized why DATH lyrics are difficult to memorize. Their songs aren't 20 words + chorus + 20 more words + chorus + the end.


I realised that too. DATH doesn't do choruses much, do they? Some of them do though, like "Run In The Front", kind of, which I'm still trying to get a hold of.

_


		Code:
	

Run in the front like you said
Iâ€™m sad Iâ€™ll miss it send it back in the photographs
And I could use a vacation myself
My eyes are bored
Stuck in the lot for days
Manager said I canâ€™t make â€œjust one more mistakeâ€
So Iâ€™ll just hang my head and say sorry
Wouldnâ€™t be the first time

And you Iâ€™m missing you I donâ€™t want to
But I will
See the gray in your hair, Angel
Your beauty canâ€™t be covered by insecurity
I hope the same truth would still hold true for me
â€˜Cause I drowned in mine

Calling John on the phone
Iâ€™m panicking after three rings I donâ€™t think that heâ€™s home
He makes my head much lighter you know
With just some words he says
â€œCâ€™mon now now itâ€™s not so bad
Iâ€™m sorry that you feel that way no youâ€™re not useless
You donâ€™t even have to think about it
Things will work out just fineâ€

And you Iâ€™m missing you I donâ€™t want to
But I will
See the gray in your hair, Angel
Your beauty canâ€™t be covered by insecurity
I hope the same truth would still hold true for me
â€˜Cause I drowned in mine

Run in the front like you said
Iâ€™m sad Iâ€™ll miss it send it back in the photographs
And I could use a vacation myself
My eyes are bored

Hours to waste turns into full weeks, then months, then into me
A life long disease
The gray in your hair still means hope for me
That beauty wonâ€™t be hidden easily
That truth could still hold true for me

_God, I love DATH. 

Also, have you ever heard of Frightened Rabbit? Their lyrics are among the best I've ever seen.
Here's "Poke", which I pretty much have memorised:

_


		Code:
	

Poke at my iris, why can't I cry about this?
Maybe there is something that you know that I don't?

We adopt a brand new language, communicate through pursed lips,
You try not to put on any sexy clothes or graces.

I might never catch a mouse and present it in my mouth
And make you feel you're with someone who deserves to be with you.

But there's one thing we've got going and it's the only thing worth  knowing.
It's got lots to do with magnets and the pull of the moon.

Why won't our love keel over as it chokes on a bone?
We can mourn its passing and then bury it in snow.

Or should we kick its cunt in and watch as it dies from bleeding.
If you don't want to be with me just say and I will go.

Well we can change our partners this is a progressive dance,
But remember it was me who dragged you up to the sweaty floor.

Well this has been a reel
I've got shin-splints and a stitch from weed
But like a drunken night it's the best bits that are coloured in

Should look through some old photos I adored you in every one of those.
If someone took a picture of us now they'd need to be told that we had  ever clung and tied a navy knot with arms at night
I'd say she was his sister but she doesn't have his nose.

And now we're unrelated and rid of all the shit we hated,
But I hate when I feel like this and I never hated you.

_

```

```
Definitely look into them if you haven't already.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 2, 2010)

Too many to list.

Pretty much everything I listened to before I had an internet connection, due to a limited selection getting played far more often. Now I have far too much stuff to possibly memorize it all.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 2, 2010)

Pretty much the whole To The Bottom Of The Sea album, actually.  Pretty weird, imo.


----------



## Milo (Jun 3, 2010)

most of coldplay's music lol, plenty of Jonsi/sigur ros music, most of snow patrol, and a little bit of MIKA


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 3, 2010)

What if the world was made of glazed doughnuts?
You would be like, "Man, that's fucking sweet, I can't believe the world is made of donuts!"

What if your hands were made of hot pockets?
You would be the first one to be eaten in survival situations.

What if your thumb roared like a dinosaur?
What if you peed out of your nose?
What if your face was shaped like Mexico, or trapezoids, or Texas and Hawaii?

What if the world was made of other worlds combined into a world just like the world you started with?
What if another world then ate the world made out of doughnuts making all the doughnut people pissed.

What if your face was made of bumblebees?
You would be like, "Dude this really sucks, I do not want a face made out of bumblebees."

What if your dad was made of rainbows?
You would be like, "OMG that's lame, I wanna dad made out of ninja robots."

What if your pool was filled with apple sauce?
What if a hot dog was your tongue?
What if your mouth was filled with broken glass, and FIRE ANTS, and three-meat jambalaya?

What if you tried to build a spaceship with a cannon that shoots crocodiles at everyone you hate?
What if those crocodiles could shoot heat-seeking killer bees ensuring that there would be no escape?

What if your room was filled with lots and lots of puppy dogs?
You would be like, "Aww, look at the puppy dogs,"
awwwwww, c'mere, c'mere, awwwww
What'cha doin little guy? What'cha doin?(rambling)

Where do the squirrels go during hurricanes?
What if your butt was on your chest?
What if guitars could squirt out sour cream, and nacho cheese, and pure sulfuric acid?

What if the world was made of--


----------



## Machine (Jun 3, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> What if the world was made of glazed doughnuts?
> You would be like, "Man, that's fucking sweet, I can't believe the world is made of donuts!"
> 
> What if your hands were made of hot pockets?
> ...


Ha ha.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 13, 2010)

The only song that I know all the lyrics to by heart is Laid to Rest by Lamb of God.

*Edit*: After listening to the song, I found that this was only like 90% correct. But I got most of the lyrics right xD I went back and edited the lyrics so you can see what I missed.

_If there was a single day I could live...
A single breath I could take...
I'd trade all the others *away*

The blood's on the wall, so you might as well just forget*admit* it
And bleach out the stains, commit to forgetting it
You're better off empty and blank
Than left with a single pathetic trace of this
Smother another failure
Lay this to rest

Console yourself, your better alone
Destroy yourself, see who gives a fuck
Absorb youself, you're better alone
Destroy yourself

I'll chain you to the truth, for the truth shall set you free <--- _(*I actually forgot that line*)_
I'll turn the screws of vengeance and bury you with honesty
I'll make *all* your dreams come to life
And slay them as quickly as they came
Smother another failure
Lay this to rest

Console yourself, your better alone
Destroy yourself, see who gives a fuck
Absorb youself, you're better alone
Destroy yourself

See who gives a fuck (x3)

Failure

If there was a single day I could live...
A single breath I could take...
I'd trade all the others away (x2)_


----------



## Zhael (Jun 13, 2010)

*THUNDERHORSE
THUNDERHORSE
THUNDERHORSE
THUNDERHORSE
*


----------



## Girrominox (Jun 13, 2010)

meh, for me thats gonna be loads of songs, I always try to sing with the songs I listen ^_^"  
and don't care where i am, on the street, in the bus, in school etc, i just sing with it :3
its a bad habit :3


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 14, 2010)

Anybody else thought this thread was about the band Heart when they first saw it?


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 14, 2010)

HELTER SKELTER!!!!


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 14, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Anybody else thought this thread was about the band Heart when they first saw it?


 
I thought that too, but then decided it wasn't because the h wasn't capitalized


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> What if the world was made of glazed doughnuts?
> You would be like, "Man, that's fucking sweet, I can't believe the world is made of donuts!"
> 
> What if your hands were made of hot pockets?
> ...


 
OMIGOD OMIGOD OMIGOD!!!!! Another Psychostick fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am amazed!


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

I know way too many to list. I don't know even know what songs I know off by heart until I hear the music start to play in the background and realize that I know all the words still.


----------



## Icky (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr. Roboto - Styx.

Fuck. Yes.

Also Hotel California - The Eagles.


----------

